# Big Carp



## copano_son (Dec 17, 2007)

Check this out.

http://cosmos.bcst.yahoo.com/up/player/popup/index.php?cl=7749864


----------



## boxhead (Apr 6, 2007)

very impressive


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

When I was a kid, we used to visit family in Iowa on the Mississippi and they would call those fish "Buffalo"...Was the first time I ever saw fish so big...AMAZING!!


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

That's a big head. The fish that is, an asian carp.


----------

